# Ancients #1(reupload)



## HalfRail (May 13, 2016)

Okay, I must apologize again for breaking the rules. I'm gonna try this again.

   Page 1
  Panel 1
  Panel shows a wide shot of a poorly torch-lit hallway with hieroglyphs all across the wall.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a shot of the camera zoomed in on a glyph with a scorpion on top and a fish on the bottom, both separated by squiggly lines representing water.
  Caption           "Legend tells a tale as old as time itself. A tale of two gods, one of desert and one of sea."
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a glyph of a scorpion in a triangle formation with two other animals; a bird and a dog.
  Caption           "The scorpion told its friends, the eagle and the jackal, how wonderful it would be for rivers to span across the desert. The crops they could grow!"
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a glyph of the Jackal and the Eagle walking away.
  Caption           "They refused, saying,'We already had enough crops to grow with the water we have'. The scorpion wasn't happy."
  Panel 5
  Panel shows a glyph of the fish with two of it's friends; The mermaid and the lobster.
  Caption           "The fish told it's friends how wonderful it would be to expand the sea throughout the desert. So their communities can grow for centuries with plenty of space!
  Panel 6
  Panel shows a glyph of the mermaid and the lobster swimming away.
  Caption           "They refused. There's plenty of room in the sea! Why would we go to the dry desert!?' The fish was not happy."

  Page 2
  Panel 1
  Panel shows a glyph of the scorpion digging holes in the ground and the fish spitting large amounts of water in them.
  Caption           "So, as rebellious as they were, the two decided to work in secret. Gradually bringing the two lands closer and closer."
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a glyph of the scorpion making caves for the fish, and the fish putting dead fish into soil so crops would grow better.
  Caption           " They figured that within a few decades, things would be so perfect for the both of them that their wouldn't notice."
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a glyph of the Eagle and the Jackal with the scorpion in a cage.
  Caption           "But oh, did they. 'How dare you deface this land with dirty sea water!' Screamed the Eagle. 'You're fixin' fer punishment aren't ya!?' Laughed the Jackal.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a glyph of the Mermaid and the Lobster confronting the fish.
  [FONT=&Verdana]Caption           "'What have you done!?' Cried the mermaid. 'Why would you spread our waters to the surface!?'. 'Our civilization is doomed!!' Bawled the Lobster. But the Fish insisted it was the right thing to do.
[/FONT]
  Page 3
  Panel 1
  Panel shows a glyph of the Jackal on land with the Fish in a cage.
  Caption           "Hahaha*sigh* anyways, The Jackal decided to take maters into his own hands. Having the fish suffer in the heat.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a glyph of the mermaid and the Lobster with an army of sea creatures.
  Caption           " Realizing their friend had been abducted, the Lobster and the mermaid sought to bring war to the surface."
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a glyph of the Jackal with an army of land creatures.
  Caption           "Knowing that the creatures of the sea would be dumb enough to retaliate, the Jackal forged his own army."
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a glyph of both army's approaching each other at the border of their lands. They don't advance because the Eagle had increased the light of the sun, blinding both armies.
  Caption           "STOP! The Eagle cried as she used her power of the sun to temporarily stun them.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows a glyph of the Eagle flying a few feet from both armies.
  Caption           "The Eagle then went on to say that if the armies went to war they would both die. For the Land creatures didn't know how to swim and the sea creatures didn't know how to breath outside water."
  Panel 6
  Panel shows a glyph of the Eagle talking to the Lobster and mermaid.
  Caption           "Though they weren't going to fight, they still believed those responsible had to face the consequences."
  Panel 7
  Panel shows a glyph of both the fish and the scorpion locked in cages by the Jackal at the center of the world.
  [FONT=&Verdana]Caption           "And there, they will remain for the rest of their lives.
[/FONT]
  Page 4
  Panel 1
  Panel shows a worms eye view from a table covered in papers with drawings on them, a hand slamming down on them and a light orange skinned man with long white hair. The man looked irritated.
  Benedict
  It's here! It's all here! Look!!
  Marsebal
  *sigh* Those drawings are horrible..
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a wide shot of the room revealing both BENEDICT and MARSEBAL. Benedict standing at 5'6' had the build of a professional bodybuilder, though still somewhat lean. Short black hair and wearing nothing but skin tight leggings seemingly made of fish scales. Marsebal looked to be a foot taller, had smaller let tight build and was wearing what looked to be a silk dancers uniform which covered his body from neck to toe, leaving his arms bare and a silk sash running from his wrists to his waist.
  BENEDICT
  It's not the art! It's the story! Were you not listening!?
  MARSEBAL
  Oh, I was listening. And it's the same ridicules story *EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.* 
  Panel 3
  Panel shows the camera behind Marsebal's shoulder showing Benedict with one hand on the table and the other outstretched toward Marsebal.
  BENEDICT
  But you've gotta believe me this time! I actually *saw* the ancient runes!
   Panel shows Marsebal pinching his nose in annoyance.
  MARSEBAL
  [FONT=&Verdana]No! You didn't! What actually happened is that you swam against the current and the pressure became too much. You passed out and drifted back to the city.
[/FONT]
  Page 5
  Panel 1
   Panel shows Benedict with his arms crossed.
  BENEDICT
  Really? That's it?
  MARSEBAL(Off panel)
  Oh no..
  Panel 2
   Panel shows Benedict sitting on the table, arms still crossed and Marsebal with his hands on his head.
  BENEDICT
  I mean, I thought you off all people would want this for me.
  MARSEBAL
  Don't do this...
  Panel 3
   Panel shows a close up to Benedict with his hands on the table. Marsebal in the background digging his nails in his head and visibly shaking.
  BENEDICT
  I mean, you've always wanted to entertain people, and you've got that. I just thought that you want to be there for me and my dreams.
  MARSEBAL
  Benedict...!
  Panel 4
   Panel shows Benedict looking at a golden metal band on his forearm.
  BENEDICT
  I mean, if that's not the case, than why would you marry-
  Panel 5
   Same shot. Benedict has a sly grin spread across his face.
  MARSEBAL(OFF PANEL)
  STOP!!!
  BENEDICT(thought)
  (Works every time.)
  Panel 6
   Panel shows Marsebal gripping the table. Benedict has a music note coming from his mouth.
  MARSEBAL
  One more word out of your mouth and I'll sow it shut!
  BENEDICT
  [FONT=&Verdana]*whistles*
[/FONT]
  Page 6
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Marsebal walking to the nearest stone wall and leaning against  it with his hand.
   Panel shows a close up of Marsebal's face as he's smiling.
  MARSEBAL
  Do I ever tell you how much I hate you?
  Panel 2
   Panel shows Benedict with his arms crossed and Marsebal walking to him.
  BENEDICT
  Not enough.
  Panel 3
  [FONT=&Verdana] Panel shows a close up of Marsebal bending down slightly to kiss Benedict on the nose. Benedict is smiling with his eyes closed.
[/FONT]
  Page 7
  Panel 1
   Panel shows Marsebal with one hand on his hip and the other on his forehead. Benedict pushes himself off the table.
  MARSEBAL
  I can't believe I'm saying this, but fine.
  BENEDICT
  Fine? Fine what!?
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Benedict holding Marsebal's shoulders with a wide smile and Marsebal holding up a finger.
  MARSEBAL
  Fine as in I'll humor you. Just. This. Once. And once you realize that I'm right, as always, you'll come home.
  BENEDICT
  That's.. all I ever wanted! Thank you!!
  Panel 3
   Panel shows an establishing shot of an entire underwater city, with fish people of varying sizes casually swimming around. 
   Caption          Benedict: By the way, I'm taking the trident.
   Caption          Marsebal: What!? Why? Take another weapon!
  [FONT=&Verdana] Caption          Benedict: You don't even use it!
[/FONT]
  Page 8
  Page 9
  Panel 1
  [FONT=&Verdana] Double page establishing shot of a seemingly endless sand dune with one figure walking in the distance.
[/FONT]
  Page 10
  Panel 1
   Panel shows a tall woman, possibly 7'0, walking across the dunes. She's a bronze skinned woman wearing a headdress with clear crystals attached at the end. A see through mask that covered her nose, leaving only her eyes and black hair visible from a distance. A white\golden tank top and watching baggy silk pants with her hips exposed. She's holding a pitch black pole with an eagles head at the top.
  Panel 2
   Close up shot on the woman's face. She is looking down at the sand.
  DHALHADI
  ...
  Panel 3
   Panel shows a black aura seeping out of the sand a few feet from Dhalhadi.
  Panel 4
   Large  panel of a humanoid figure wearing a tunic that goes down to his knees with a rope as a somewhat belt and black slippers. For a head, it was a pitch black jackals skull with glowing red dots for eyes. 
  BAHT
  [FONT=&Verdana]God of light, how're you today?
[/FONT]
  Page 11
  Panel 1
   Panel shows Dhalhadi casually walk past Baht, and Baht stroking his jaw.  
  DHALHADI
  I have no time for your games.
  BAHT
  Curious. Not even a curtsey smack? Something must be wrong. 
  Panel 2
   Panel shows a worms eye view of Dhalhadi walking away and Baht jogging after her.
  BAHT
  You really have to be so hard to get? What have I ever done to you?
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a close up of Dhalhadi's eyes as she glares down at Baht.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a birds eye view of Baht with his hands on his hips, Dhalhadi still walking off, half her body out of frame.
  BAHT
  Fine. Ya'll don't have to answer.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows a shot of Dhalhadi still walking with Baht calling out to her in the background.
  BAHT
  [FONT=&Verdana]Just thought you should know that kid's up and active again!
[/FONT]
  Page 12
  Panel 1
  Panel shows a wide shot of Baht and Dhalhadi both standing several feet from each other.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a close up of Baht's skull face.
  BAHT
  But, ya'll already knew that.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a close up to the side of Dhalhadi's face as she looks down at the sand, a look of concern on her face.
  BAHT(off panel)
  At least tell me why you bother.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a shot of Baht with his back to the camera and Dhalhadi several feet away.
  BAHT
  Ain't no reason to keep on letting him get close. The past is buried with the sand. If you want, I *can* kill him for ya free of charge.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows Dhalhadi appearing behind Baht in a flash of white, towering over him, with a hand on his shoulder. Baht jumps in shock.
  DHALHADI
  [FONT=&Verdana]We both know that neither of us can do anything to their own without *them* knowing precisely who did it.
[/FONT]
  Page 13
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Baht bent down with a hand grasping his heart and Dhalhadi with both hands on her walking staff.
  DHALHADI
  And if that happens, we'll have another war.
  Panel 2
  Small shot on the eagle head of the staff.
  DHALHADI(off panel)
  And with war comes blood.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Dhalhadi gesturing with her hand towards the vast sand dunes with Baht also looking on.
  DHALHADI
  And with blood...
  Panel 4
  Same shot. The sky is darker and raining fire. The ground is covered by several corpses as war raged on in the distance. Both Dhalhadi and Baht are covered in blood.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows Dhalhadi on her knees with the staff laying on her lap. The area around her is back to normal. 
  DHALHADI
  [FONT=&Verdana]The sand suffers.
[/FONT]
  Page 14
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Baht patting Dhalhadi on the back.
  BAHT
  Don't act like you had nothing to do with that.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Dhalhadi standing up with Baht still by her side.
  DHALHADI
  I'm not, I take full responsibility. Which is why I'm off to stop the boy's quest for knowledge. For good.
  BAHT
  Oh? And what, pray tell, bought this on?
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Dhalhadi looking up at the sky.
  DHALHADI
  I...do not know. But it wasn't until recently I've felt these strange currents within the aether. Even mortal wavelengths are being effected. And if confronting the boy is going to have some kind of effect in stopping it, I can't hesitate.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a worms eye view of Baht with his arms folded and Dhalhadi walking off.
  BAHT
  And what if doing that doesn't stop it? What then?
  Panel 5
  Panel shows a close up of Dhalhadi's face as she looks over her shoulder.
  DHALHADI
  [FONT=&Verdana]Then I must ready the people for what's to come. Baht, what I felt...
[/FONT]
  Page 15
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Benedict swimming above a coral reef with a red trident in hand.
  Caption           Dhalhadi:" It was simply chaotic."
  BENEDICT(THOUGHT)
  Proof, that's all I need is proof and everyone'll believe me.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a shot of Benedict swim in front of a collection of rocks.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows him look to his left and right to check for onlookers.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows Baht use the butt of the trident to break the rock to reveal an opening and several small lights.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows the inside of the cave as Benedict poked his face in. Inside were dozens of small glowing fish.
  BENEDICT
  You guy's kept this place safe?
  Panel 6
  Panel shows the glowing fish brighten the narrow cavern to reveal a path.
  Panel 7
  Panel shows the outside of the cavern entrance as rocks covered in a blue aura sealed the entrance back up.
  BENEDICT(off panel)
  [FONT=&Verdana]That's my boys.
[/FONT]
  Page 16
  Panel 1
  Panel shows benedict having to use his hands on the narrow cavern surface to move quickly.
  BENEDICT
  Okay, think; What's solid enough evidence to prove that I'm not crazy? A bag of sand? Ugh, how am I supposed to bring it back? Maybe a rock or two-
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Benedict swim to a dead end of the cavern. 
  BENEDICT
  Damn it! I always get lost down here!
  Panel 3
  Small shot of a crack in the wall as a tiny current is moving through it.
  BENEDICT(OFF PANEL)
  Huh?
  Panel 4
  Panel shows Benedict changing positions so that his feet are against the wall.
  BENEDICT
  Some stones must've blocked the pathway.
  Panel 5
  Small shot of Benedicts feet against the wall.
  BENEDICT(OFF PANEL)
  One..
  Panel 6
  Same shot. Benedict readies his feet the kick the wall. Their both covered in a green aura.
  BENEDICT(OFF PANEL)
  [FONT=&Verdana]Two..
[/FONT]
  Page 17
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Benedict kick through the wall and into what looked to be a deep trench.
  BENEDICT
  Three-OOOH NOO!!
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Benedict clinging to the hole he created with a look of terror.
  BENEDICT
  [FONT=&Verdana]WHAT! THE! HECK!
[/FONT]
  Page 18
  Page 19
  Panel 1
  [FONT=&Verdana]Panel shows a double page establishing shot of a trench with dark clouds and purple thunder at the bottom.
[/FONT]
  Page 20
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Benedict swimming back up into the hole.
  BENEDICT
  Ha, I-I must've gone the wrong way...y-yeah, that's it.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a shot of a purple thunderbolt carving its way upwards the trench wall.
  SFX: *KRRRSHHH*
  Panel 4
  Panel shows the hole Benedict is in as it starts to shake and the small fish start to swim away. Benedict has a look of annoyance on his face.
  BENEDICT
  Don't tell me...
  Panel 5
  Panel shows the thunderbolt make contact with the hole and exploding
  SFX: *KABOOOOMMM*
  Panel 6
  Panel shows a rotting giant eel take off out of the depths of the trench. It's entire body covered in purple volts of electricity and its eyes hollow.
  [FONT=&Verdana]SFX: *KRRREEEIIAAAAAHHHG
*[/FONT]
  Page 21
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Benedict clinging to the trench wall above the new hole.
  BENEDICT
  So, uhhh, I didn't mean to trespass or anything to the sort. I'm just trying to find the surface.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows the eel crashing it's head to where Benedict was. Benedict swam above it. 
  BENEDICT
  What is it with these places?! Castle law? I said sorry!
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a bolt of electricity fire from the eels eyes. Benedict whacks it in another direction with his trident.
  BENEDICT
  Okay, I'm positive I'm allowed to defend myself now.
  Panel 4
  Small shot of the tip pf the trident as it glows blue and small bubbles start to circle it.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows Benedict swinging the trident, sending a dense blast of water at the eel.
  Panel 6
  [FONT=&Verdana]Panel shows the blast connecting and blowing the eels upper body apart.
[/FONT]
  Page 22
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Benedict cautiously holding the trident close to him.
  BENEDICT
  That...felt a little too easy...
  Panel 2
  Panel shows the eels body reconstruct itself and Benedict getting into a battle stance.
  BENEDICT
  Ooookay. This is...new.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Benedict extending his hand as it glows in a blue aura. In front of him, a trio of swordfish appear in a burst of bubbles.
  BENEDICT
  Rip em' apart!
  Panel 4
  Panel shows the three swordfish cutting up the eel into sizeable bits.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows the swordfish swimming around Benedict. Benedict is cheering.
  BENEDICT
  [FONT=&Verdana]Yeah! Awesome!!
[/FONT]
  Page 23
  Panel 1
  Panel shows the eel start to reconstitute itself again as Benedict watches in shock.
  BENEDICT
  I can't kill this thing!
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Benedict looking in concern as his summoned swordfish start to rapidly decay and shake.
  BENEDICT
  W-what!?
  Panel 3
   Panel shows benedict grabbing a swordfish that stopped moving as the others swim around haphazardly.
  BENEDICT
  What's wrong!? Why are you guys-
  Panel 4
  Panel shows the swordfish suddenly jolt and cut a deep gash near Benedict's ribs.
  BENEDICT
  Gah!
  Panel 5
  Panel shows Benedict holding his trident in one hand and his new wound in another.
  BENEDICT
  Hssss, it burns!What'd...that thing do to them?
  Panel 6
  Panel shows all three swordfish swimming towards Benedict. Benedict has his hand he was using to cover his wound extended and glowing blue. 
  BENEDICT
  Fine! If you're all gonna act like that, I'll just-
  Panel 7
  Same shot. The blue glow fades on Benedict's hand as he backs it away. The fish, now closer, have their mouths open.
  BENEDICT
  [FONT=&Verdana]Wha-
[/FONT]
  Page 24
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Benedict blocking the swordfish attacks with his trident.
  BENEDICT(THOUGHT)
  What's happening!?
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a worms eye view of Benedict jet upwards the trench with the three swordfish and giant eel tailing him.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Benedict as his arms are coated in a red aura, somewhat squinting.
  BENEDICT
  No way...I'm going out...because of this!
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a birds eye view as benedict stops to look down at the four creature coming towards him. 
  SFX: *KIIIARRGHHH*
  Panel 5
  Benedict holds his arms out as a growing ball of boiling water appeared in front of him.
  Panel 6
  [FONT=&Verdana]Panel shows a close up of the four sea creatures with their mouth agape and purple electricity surrounding them. 
[/FONT]
  Page 25
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Benedict readying a swing at the ball of boiling water.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows the swing connecting and the four creatures mere inches away from him. The ball of boiling water starts to glow white.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a large explosion that rips the surrounding walls of the trench apart into large boulders that push the creatures down while the shockwave shoots Benedict upwards.
  [FONT=&Verdana]SFX: *BOOOOOOM
*[/FONT]
  Page 26
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Benedict helpless in a torrent of water as he struggles to keep his eyes open.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a wide shot of a shore as an eruption of water casts a shadow over it and a figure flying down to the sand.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Benedict laying in the now moist sand due to the unexpected shower.
  Panel 4
  Same shot. Benedict's eyes slowly open as the rain stops and a shadow covers him.
  Panel 5
  Panes shows from Benedicts point of view, a blurry woman with misty white eyes holding a staff with an eagle on top.
  BENEDICT
  [FONT=&Verdana]T-the...eagle...
[/FONT]
  Page 27
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Benedict laying face first in water.
  Same shot. He slowly opens his eyes.
  BENEDICT
  A-am I dead...?
  Panel 1
  Panel shows from benedicts point of view, the same blurry woman with misty white eyes holding a staff.
  DHALHADI
  No.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Benedict sitting in a tank and Dhalhadi standing over it. Benedict screams in shock while Dhalhadi stays unmoved.
  BENEDICT
  AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
  DHALHADI
  ...
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a shot of Benedict pressing himself at the edge of the cage looking up at Dhalhadi. Only Dhalhadi's left hip down is in frame.
  DHALHADI
  Do you know where you are, boy?
  BENEDICT
  N-n-n-no! W-Why would I?!
  DHALHADI
  [FONT=&Verdana]How about you calm yourself and look  around?
[/FONT]
  Page 28
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Benedict sitting up to a knee, still fearfully looking up at Dhalhadi.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a small shot of a close up of Benedict turning his head to the side.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a wide shot with the characters backs to the camera, a large vastly decorated room filled with drawings chiseled into the walls, golden/white drapes with a strange language written on them. The light, came from a large white fire at the end of the room.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows Benedict now standing in the tank, eyes wide open, and Dhalhadi leaning against her staff with her arms folded.
  BENEDICT
  T-this is-
  DHALHADI
  A bit much, yes. But who am I to deny human innovation. It's impressive.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows Benedict looking back up at Dhalhadi.
  BENEDICT
  [FONT=&Verdana]Where am I?
[/FONT]
  Page 29
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Dhalhadi standing with one hand holding her staff and the other right above her chest.
  DHALHADI
  You are in the Light Sanctuary, manufactured by man, for god. I am Dhalhadi, goddess of the sun and life. Or as you may know me, the *Eagle.* May I ask your name?
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Benedict attempting to not grin madly and cry. And failing at both.
  BENEDICT
  I-I was right..
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Benedict press himself against the glass of the tank with a look of pure joy. Dhalhadi, was more annoyed.
  BENEDICT
  You're real!! I knew you were real! I was right!!!
  DHALHADI
  You didn't answer my question.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows Benedict bowing with his hands folded in front of himself.
  BENEDICT
  Right! I am so, so, so, so sorry! My name is Benedict. I come from the city of Thrine. I-
  Panel 5
  Same shot. Panel shows a white glow on Benedict's chin lift him up from his groveling.
  DHALHADI(OFF PANEL)
  [FONT=&Verdana]Enough of that. It got old fast.
[/FONT]
  Page 30
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Benedict's cage being moved above ground thanks to Dhalhadi's magic as they walked down a hall.
  DHALHADI
  I had originally wanted to confront you because of your over eagerness to learn about this place.
  BENEDICT
  Could you blame me-
  DHALHADI
  Not the point! Anyways I had thought if I warned you of doing so it would calm the waves.
  BENEDICT
  Waves?
  DHALHADI
  The aetheral wavelength that exists in the minds of exceptional magic casters. You're a magic caster in your own domain, have you been experiencing anything strange.
  BENEDICT
  Either than an un-killable colossal eel that turned my summoned creatures into miny versions of itself..
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Benedict holding the gash that stopped hurting, but didn't show any signs of healing, and Dhalhadi as the approached the entrance of the sanctuary.
  BENEDICT
  Nothing. If this mental wavelength you're talking about is like a steady rolling headache I've been getting for the past week, then yeah. But, the waves are always shaky. You stop noticing after a while.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows the two standing on a risen pathway of the sanctuary that leads to the entrance. Benedict stared in awe at the vast dunes of sand, tall trees and river that seemed to start at the sanctuary.
  DHALHADI
  Tell me what you see.
  BENEDICT
  Beauty in motion! This is wonderful.
  Panel shows Dhalhadi waving a hand and the top of the tank opening.
  DHALHADI
  Perhaps its the water.
  Benedict started to float casually as he looked to Dhalhadi in question.
  Panel 4
  [FONT=&Verdana]Panel shows a close up of Dhalhadi's face looking away. As if she was to ashamed to look him in the eyes.
[/FONT]
  Page 31
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Benedict lifting his torso out of the water, holding onto the edges of the tank.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a close up of benedict's eyes as they suddenly shot open. His right eye was completely bloodshot as he screamed.
  BENEDICT
  AAAAAAh!!!
  Dhalhadi rushed over to Benedict as he body fell off the tank and onto the stone floor.
  Benedict slowly rose to his feet with Dhalhadi's help as he tried to open his eyes.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a close up on Benedicts face as he starts crying.
  BENEDICT
  [FONT=&Verdana]Oh...oh no..
[/FONT]
  Page 32
  Panel 1
  Full page panel as the two looked up at the sky as it casted a shadow all over the land with dark thunderbolts cracking across the sky.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows benedict on his knees as Dhalhadi is unmoved by the familiar sight.
  BENEDICT
  Dhalhadi...
  Panel 3
  Small shot of Dhalhadi looking down to Benedict.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows Benedict looking up at Dhalhadi, tears streaming down his face.
  BENEDICT
  [FONT=&Verdana]Who, exactly, *are* these exceptional magic casters?
[/FONT]
  Page 33
  Panel 1
  Panel shows a collection of large boulders in the dark underwater trench.
  Caption           Dhalhadi:" I..."
  Panel 2
  Same shot. Panel shows bits and pieces of torn apart fish start to seep from the cracks and form.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Caption           Dhalhadi:" I don't know..."[/FONT]



  ​


----------



## Lucid Being (Apr 1, 2018)

Great explanatory and dialogue. I hope your continually putting more of this work together. Cheers Ash


----------

